# For all the "old" and former LB Members



## Marty (Aug 20, 2012)

Every now and then I hear from someone who asks me what's going on at the forum and then comments follow like "I don't recognize most of these people"........

That said, we all know that the forum members change and newbies are always welcome.And the "older" former members leave for whatever reason or some just hold back and lurk.

I really would love to see a lot of you return to the forum that have not participated in such a long time. I feel the newbies here as well as the "regulars" would greatly benefit from your knowledge and experiences. And besides, you are missed. Just saying.....


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh I so agree with you Marty! There are several "old timers" who's wisdom and experience I miss a great deal. I am not a newbie any longer, have been here for more years than I care to add up but I sure learned a lot reading posts by some of the members who have gone silent and I'm sure those who are new would benefit from that knowledge too.


----------



## Boss Mare (Aug 20, 2012)

Agreed! I have been a member since 2001!


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 20, 2012)

*Agreed!*

Despite my profile saying I joined May 2006, I have actually been here since 2001 or 2002.


----------



## LindaL (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree, too!! I miss some of the people that used to post all the time back when this forum 1st started. I've been here since at least 1999 (probably longer, but I can't remember that far back! LOL!



)

Before this forum I used to chat on the Miniature Horse chat room on AOL...anyone else remember that one?? lol


----------



## Jill (Aug 20, 2012)

I've been here about 12 years, too. I think over time, some of the people who used to post a lot have moved on. I, too, would love to hear from them again but we do also have a lot of great, newer members. LB is THE online place for miniature horses owners, hands down. Nothing else compares.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree there are so many members missing that were here some years back

I've been here only since 2006

Come on guys jump back in you are all missed


----------



## Genie (Aug 20, 2012)

I also agree about missing members.

There seem to be fewer posts as well....


----------



## susanne (Aug 20, 2012)

It was 10 years ago that we adopted Mingus (then known as Squirt -- couldn't change that name quickly enough!) and then discovered this forum.

I, too, miss the many folk who used to be regulars AND the forum personality of the "olden days." (Except for He Who Will Not Be Named But Who Probably Still Lurks. I imagine he'll read this and once again threaten to sue...)


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 20, 2012)

susanne said:


> I AND the forum personality of the "olden days." (Except for He Who Will Not Be Named But Who Probably Still Lurks. I imagine he'll read this and once again threaten to sue...)






How could we forget!!!!!! Yes, I too miss the oldies and remember some of the old FUN threads that use to go on for days!!! I would laugh myself sick sometimes!


----------



## Jill (Aug 20, 2012)

Vertical Limit said:


> How could we forget!!!!!! Yes, I too miss the oldies and remember some of the old FUN threads that use to go on for days!!! I would laugh myself sick sometimes!


Carol, I've been thinking of dusting off my forum decoder ring to see how shiny it is these days!


----------



## susanne (Aug 20, 2012)

The decoder ring thread was hysterical and had all the powers-that-be involved...

Does anyone remember when all of us feeling left out of nationals created virtual road trip, with a bus travelling throughout the country to pick up different members?

Then there was the slightly off-color Prince Albert discussion...

...and some of the chats with numerous forum members participating...


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 20, 2012)

susanne said:


> The decoder ring thread was hysterical and had all the powers-that-be involved...
> 
> Does anyone remember when all of us feeling left out of nationals created virtual road trip, with a bus travelling throughout the country to pick up different members?
> 
> ...


I remember them all except for maybe Prince Albert (my memory needs a refresh button sometimes).......There was also a slightly off color discussion on gelding too.....horses growing a few sets or more as well as other "reproductive" parts. It was hilarious!


----------



## REO (Aug 20, 2012)

I remember ALL of it!!!! GOOD TIMES! GOOD TIMES!


----------



## sfmini (Aug 20, 2012)

I took a long vacation from it since I couldn't keep my mouth shut when misinformation regarding AMHA and the BOD was posted. My corrections were all taken as wrong and I was flamed many a time. After all, how could an active BOD member know what the BOD was up to??!!!





I check the list every few weeks or so but try to stay quiet now.


----------



## Manyspots (Aug 20, 2012)

I am one of the old ones. I look now & then. Lots of new folks. Next year will be our 20th year Anniversary in minis. I have riding horses once again so not as active in the mini world. We have one mini in Roadster at AMHR Nationals so see lots of friends there!


----------



## REO (Aug 20, 2012)

Manyspots said:


> Next year will be our 20th year Anniversary in minis.


*Me too!*


----------



## Jean_B (Aug 20, 2012)

I lurk, post once in a great while but nothing like back in the first days of the Forum. About the only thing I'll post about these days is if someone has questions about registration procedures, etc. Hey Marty, remember the intervention with the parents a long time ago? Wonder how that kid is doing these days.


----------



## LindaL (Aug 21, 2012)

susanne said:


> The decoder ring thread was hysterical and had all the powers-that-be involved...
> 
> Does anyone remember when all of us feeling left out of nationals created virtual road trip, with a bus travelling throughout the country to pick up different members?
> 
> ...


Too funny!! Seems like we've gotten too wrapped up in "our opinions" sometimes (me included) that we have forgotten to have fun like this....The Prince Albert one was the funniest thing ever....


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow Marty this is a wonderful thread such a trip down memory lane!! I remember all that's been mentioned... I've laughed out loud and cried here many times. Everybody keep posting, lurkers come post please!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2012)

I do not remember Prince Albert... anyone have a link? I'd love to re-read it!!!


----------



## madmax (Aug 21, 2012)

I've had minis for 26 years, experienced a lot, learned a lot, and still learning lots more from members here.

I lurked for a long time before joining. My best memory was the thread about 'fake Lotto" (I don't recall exactly what the correct name is, lol) traveling around the country from member to member - with photos!


----------



## susanne (Aug 21, 2012)

.

FLAT LOTTO!!!!

I think Prince Albert fell off the back end of the forum archives...but I did find one great old goofy thread:

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=83860&hl=%20prince%20%20albert&st=0

I have to go finish reading it...


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2012)

Flat Lotto


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you, Susanne



I read up on the Decoder Ring yesterday... nearly 30 pages of it!!! It served as a good reminder of who we all are to each other


----------



## REO (Aug 21, 2012)

I still have FLAT LOTTO! He got a bit dirty and banged up in his travels. He's been asking me if he can go visit more forum members!

*Hey! THIS THREAD-------> is a KILLER!!!! **http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=54403*


----------



## 2minis4us (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been here pretty much since the beginning and the "OLD" forum set up. I have owned minis since 1999. For varies reasons not always a member





I do love the forum, and now I let things that upset me just roll off my back.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 21, 2012)

I am not an old timer (well, not on LB, but I am in real life), but I HAVE seen the real Flat Lotto, so that should count for something! It was at one of our first mini shows, so probably 2005, and I think Bonnie Fogg brought him..


----------



## LindaL (Aug 21, 2012)

REO said:


> I still have FLAT LOTTO! He got a bit dirty and banged up in his travels. He's been asking me if he can go visit more forum members!
> 
> *Hey! THIS THREAD-------> is a KILLER!!!! **http://www.miniature...showtopic=54403*


OMGosh...I must've been "away" from the forum when this thread went on...I am still reading and LMAO....WAYYY too funny!!!


----------



## Bluebell (Aug 21, 2012)

Definately remember Flat Lotto and the ride to the Nationals. I have been around here for 10+ years. Come back once in a while to read and see what is going on. 22 years with the Mini's. It has been a good time.


----------



## Davie (Aug 21, 2012)

OMG do I remember the trip to Nationals thread--what fun. Also remember all the others and Flat Lotto's adventures visiting farm after farm. I got Red Hot (first mini) in 1994 and have been on the forum ever since. Don't post as much these days but I check it every day to see what is going on in the world. Remember a lot of Fundraisers for members and their horses--helping Little Bess was one--I won a breeding to one of REO's stallions and I named the foal Remembering Bess.

What a wonderful journey the LB Forum has been and will continue to be.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been around since about 1998, and rarely miss checking the forum at least once a day. Hardly post anymore but can't stand the idea of losing track of so many people I've come to "know" and definatley care about. Seems there is always something to celebrate and someone to pray for. The forum has been a big part of my life for a loooong time, and its more about the people than the horses!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 21, 2012)

susanne said:


> .
> 
> ...but I did find one great old goofy thread:
> 
> ...


OMG! Susanne! I just got finished reading that again and although some of the great pictures were gone it was still too freakin' funny! I remember EXACTLY how that started and why. OY! And no, it had nothing to do with the IDIOT TWINS!



I must say I should follow my own advice sometimes too......



> I've got everyone BLOCKED! Makes my "job" easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I just sign on and say "Oh well, things look quiet today."


 Ha Ha! More people should take that advice when there are things said that seem to bother them too much! After all it is not arms and legs!
We have had a lot of fun and will continue to do so. When all else fails a sense of humor should prevail !!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm also one of the original members --- thanks Susanne for pulling out some of the "best" of the oldies!!! LOL!!!!!

Liz N.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been here since Jan. of '99, right after I got a computer; someone told me about LB, and I got rignt 'on board'. Have been a member ever since, through at least a couple of 'restructurings' of the Forum site.

I miss a few of the 'originals'...Kris comes immediately to mind, though she's not the only one.

I remember a pair of very 'odd' fellows, who were ultimately(deservedly!)banned, I think. I remember reading about Flat Lotto; that seems relatively 'recent' to me! I remember the (older female)member who seemed SOOO kind and sweet and, etc., etc., and turned out to be a con artist of sorts, to everyone's upset and dismay.

I have never posted 'a lot', and nowadays, am even more of a 'lurker' most of the time, but do read EVERY post on threads that interest me, am sometimes more 'moved' to post my input than others!!

I AM impressed by the 'coming together' for other members, and the sharing of (usually)'good' information and 'tips' here; will likely 'be here' as long as I can operate a computer! I am so glad that 'oldtimers' like me(Mona,who I am proud to have gotten to meet 'in person'); Marty, Susanne, Jill...and SEVERAL others...are still 'actively' here!

Margo(who got my first minis in 1984)


----------



## CKC (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been here since 1998. One of the first sites I came across when I got my first computer. I don't post much, but I've been here just sitting back and enjoying the site.

I was n2minis until the forum changed years ago and someone grabbed it before I could sign back on.... so I became CKC after that.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 21, 2012)

susanne said:


> .
> 
> FLAT LOTTO!!!!
> 
> ...


That was AWESOME!

I was so tempted to bump it... _*snicker*_


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Aug 21, 2012)

Been a member since 1998 do not post very often although I drop in regularly I remember so many things along the way, Good..bad and indifferent. My heart has been so incredibly happy for some stories and have been completely broke for others.. Saw many great horses rise, saw the horse market change, saw old ones leave new ones come, friendships form, friendships break, been there all along, plan on staying right here until....... Thank you Mary Lou and team for this wonderful site where we have become a mini family...


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2012)

I think I have been here since a few weeks after it started and still check periodically. I have several members that ask me to respond to some threads and I always try to oblige. Still enjoy it, but usually threads are answered to my satisfaction so I have no need to chime in. I have had miniature sized horses since 1963 (Big Un was 15 when I registered him in AMHA when it started) and Shetlands from 1945 when I was born into a pony family. I am always willing to help but got tired of those who knew so much more than I arguing.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 21, 2012)

I sure wish we had a LIKE button!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 21, 2012)

I remembe all of these stories, even the one Jean mentioned. I do think a lot of them still lurk, I have private messaged a few of them.


----------



## wildoak (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been here a long time too... pretty much since the beginning. There was another mini forum, maybe on aol, that I frequented until I found this one, and I've been around ever since. Not on so much anymore, too much to do and so many questions have been answered so many times that I don't always see a need to chime in. I check in a couple of times a week though, always good to see familiar names & faces here.






Jan


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 22, 2012)

RuffNTuff minis introduced me here in 1999 I think. So I've been here a long time!


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2012)

Andrea, I remember this buckskin driving stallion you owned, that came from Lisa. I used to just drool over that guy!!! It's been a long time ago, but I'm sure you know the boy I mean


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 22, 2012)

A Stable Business Tattoo Buckeroo. Such a good little guy. He's in Washington state... I've offered to buy him back but they love him...


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2012)

YEP! That is the boy! I'm happy he's in a home that adores him


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 22, 2012)

I remember Flat Lotto!


----------



## Sterling (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm also an original member and have enjoyed many posts through out the years. Have met some very Wonderful people that I am good friends with and would not have been able to have met them otherwise as we are on different coasts and states. I still lurk...don't post as much because I m very busy with the ranch, my animals and bead weaving....but its nice to check in to see whats going on.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been a member since about 1999, as well. Started with minis in 1996 and still involved. One of the many events that still stands out prominently in my mind was the the little mare who became so ill with hyperlipemia (still not sure I can spell it correctly), recovered, had babies, and then was killed by a bear. I saw a retirement ad for that farm the other day and visited their website, but didn't see any mention of her.

I still visit the forum from time to time, but I mostly use facebook these days.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi,

I have been here since 2001...I used to be on here a lot more and maybe that was because I had under 38" AMHR Miniatures and was new to them, but haven't been on a lot in quite sometime for many different reasons. I will try to participate more





I am 57-year-old and was born and raised in Spokane, Washington and the surrounding areas. I got my first horse when I was eleven and he was a dream 3/4 Arabian gelding that I had for 28-years and can't ever be replaced. I got my first Shetland pony when I was twelve and a few other horses and ponies growing up, plus some Arabians when I was a kid. I showed quite a bit in the Spokane area shows in halter, western and english riding. Got my first Miniatures in 1982 and few Shetland ponies in 1996. My husband and I now raise 100% Arenosa Miniature Shetland ponies and Miniature Hereford cattle.

My parents and a brother are both gone now, but I have a wonderful brother, Denny who lives in Washington(so I try to come visit every year) and sister, Judy in Montana. Plus many nephews, nieces, great nephews and nieces, cousins, step children, step grand children, and step great grand children and one aunt. So I have plenty of family





I was have been married twice and now I live in beautiful Wyoming with my second husband, Mel who treats me like a Queen



He has all the children so I have the step children too. I love them all very much! We are born again Christians and follow the Lord and our given Bible to the letter...

It's beautiful here in Star Valley and we are close to many outstanding and beautiful areas. Yellowstone Park, Jackson Hole(60 miles north), the Snake river and Periodic Springs which is a rare and the natural spring flow which stops entirely for a few minutes and then begins again in regular intervals during the warmer months of July, August and September. Really a site to see. There are only a very small number of these in the world, one in Jerusalem, Nepal, South Korea, France and Solvenia. The one here in Afton , 8 miles from us is the largest..Many things to visit if you come to the great State of Wyoming!

We have decided to retire for raising the ponies and will just keep the cattle for now. I love it here and life couldn't be better...well maybe if we won the LOTTO it would be easier LOL!





Welcome to all the new people here!

My best and many blessings,

Jenny


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok -- first thought was we "OLD" members



......... really???? As opposed to young? And then realized that we were discussing length of being on LB --- WHEW. Don't remember when I found LB but, found minis well over 20 years ago. Lotsa fun

in the "old" days when we were at the shows and club meetings, sales, breeding, foaling -- etc.

I miss a lot of that now since I rarely breed the 37 I still have. But, enjoy the foals thru the forum.

Glad you posted, Tony! You are one with more years of horse management than most of us and always an inspiration.

Lately I've been wondering about a past member -- maybe someone knows how she's doing -- young lady with daughter, she & her mom had a farm with minis. She met & married a gentleman from eharmony and they had a son, bought & moved to another farm.

Anyone?

Bevann posts and she's been around minis for a long time as I first met her at a horse show on E Coast.

I've known and remember a whole lot of the mini farms that are revered names on registrations now. For those who were not fortunate enough to be involved "way back in very early 90's", let me tell you that you missed a wonderful thing!! Yep, that's when we paid big, big bucks for one



And I STILL don't regret that!!! Unlike the stock market, you can enjoy a soft muzzle.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 22, 2012)

OH I am drawing a blank, maybe Laura? I can picture her...


----------



## Ashley (Aug 22, 2012)

Flying A miniatures maybe?


----------



## REO (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes she means Laura. She posts on facebook a lot.


----------



## horsehug (Aug 23, 2012)

I have been on here since about 1998 also and have had minis since 1988.

I'm so glad you posted, Tony! Thanks for the times you have posted on topics when I asked you to also.



They were usually times when I felt the "voice of reason" was needed





I still check in every day and see what folks are talking about and occasionally post.

I am in Wyoming like Jenny. We both live in cold country!! I so much enjoy summer!





Susan O.


----------



## Connie P (Aug 23, 2012)

Sunny said:


> I've been a member since about 1999, as well. Started with minis in 1996 and still involved. One of the many events that still stands out prominently in my mind was the the little mare who became so ill with hyperlipemia (still not sure I can spell it correctly), recovered, had babies, and then was killed by a bear. I saw a retirement ad for that farm the other day and visited their website, but didn't see any mention of her.
> 
> I still visit the forum from time to time, but I mostly use facebook these days.


I believe that mare's name was "Mundy" Judy and I remember that story very well. I felt SO bad for Nancy. All that she did to help her through the hyperlipemia and then a bear killed her. That was so awful.



It was just one of the many stories that touched me deeply over the years. We have had our mini's for about 18 years now and I have been a member of this forum for a very long time. Thank you Mary Lou for providing such a great place to learn and mingle.



I do not come to the forum very often anymore as life is so very busy, but I do remember many things that have made me smile and many that have made me cry.


----------



## chandab (Aug 23, 2012)

I haven't been here terribly long, just about 7 years give or take a few months.


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 24, 2012)

I found this forum after my first mini died. He is pictured in my avatar. I joined in 2005 so I guess Im not really and old member.


----------



## susanne (Aug 24, 2012)

REO said:


> I still have FLAT LOTTO! He got a bit dirty and banged up in his travels. He's been asking me if he can go visit more forum members!
> 
> *Hey! THIS THREAD-------> is a KILLER!!!! **http://www.miniature...showtopic=54403*


I think a new Flat Lotto road trip would be a great way to bring back some of the "old team spirit"...

I don't know how quickly he travels, but I think he should come join us for the 2012 Beach Drive over Labor Day weekend. Just think how much he'd enjoy the beach...imagine the photo opps. He's welcome to come to us at Woodwinds and travel with Mingus (and Keith and me) to the beach.


----------



## LindaL (Aug 24, 2012)

I remember meeting Tony in person and felt like I met someone "really big" ...lol Not sure of the year, but it was when they had the AMHA convention in Portland. Kendra (CircleJ ?) and Jenn (both from Canada) were also there. Remember how bratty Jenn was way back when?? LOL

I have met many forum members in person thru out the years and am always glad to have done so...always a fun time!


----------



## horsehug (Aug 24, 2012)

I felt very privileged to meet Tony at the 1998 AMHA National show in Reno.

I still do!




He is always so helpful with any questions I have and I loved getting to see his farm and all his BEAUTIFUL and small minis twice at his farm in Texas!

Susan O.


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 24, 2012)

always Loved Tonys posts! I remember Jesper y'all remember him? and what about Stacy?


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's a blast from the past



How many remember "Mickey"??


----------



## minih (Aug 24, 2012)

I first found lilbeginnings late 1998, or early 1999 not long after we bought our first mini's. I mainly lurk now, every once in a while I feel compelled to post something. I remember all the threads mentioned and the very old forum format.

There was a lady on here who had min's and she got cancer and had to sell her herd and move her family into town so she could get treatments. I think she still posts randomly on here not sure.....White Star??


----------



## susanne (Aug 24, 2012)

I loved the AMHA convention in Portland. Jenn and Kendra and I had a rip-roaring time as I gave them a tour of "my" Portland.

I've made so many great "real world" friends through LB, some right here in the region and others across the country, although I see them rarely. Of course, I have an advantage of owning a true mini ambassador in Mingus. I often meet new people who don't recognize my name, but know all about him!


----------



## nootka (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi there...Susanne alerted me to this thread's existence and I thought I'd say hey!

Kari G introduced me to LB in 1997, right at the time my Cherry Bomb was born. It was a great place to while away hours on mare stare, or in the rainy Winter months between show seasons, brag about wins, console each other over losses, connect with people. I have met so many friends here and I treasure them all.

I still have just two minis, Cherry and Lailah, both born here and they are 15 and 11, respectively. It is too hard for me to think of someone not caring for them properly or breeding them and not caring about the foals, etc. One thing that raising minis for over 10 years gave me was a bit of a cowardly attitude in respect to selling them or adopting them out in some cases. I miss having foals, but not the prospect of selling them and hearing later that they were starved, beaten, neglected. It is a HUGE job to breed a mare to a stallion, and it is also full of rewards.

Also: My family purchased a fishing vessel, the Lady Laura, a 65' steel crabber/troller based in Warrenton, OR (a mini version of the Deadlist Catch type boats). It has consumed every available space and dollar and also my ambition to raise more critters or put time into traveling around to shows. The truck now hauls a flatbed full of gear instead of a mini horse trailer, and the barn now houses buoys and pots, line and parts instead of horses and hay. I hope to pursue having more horses at another time in my life, but I know that the two old girls I have are content to graze and meander around the pasture in each other's company. I did have to re-home Mouse, my beloved gelding, because he was bored and the odd man out with the women. He was ramping up his negative behavior and was very happy to find his new home, as was I.

My two youngest sons are now 11 and 8, and they also keep me too busy to do justice to more horses. They are more the video game/motorcycle/school sports minded kids anyway, so again we had a conflict of interest.

Who knows, we may come back over to the "light side" but for now, just too darn busy and I do most of my online socializing through Facebook with the new networks I have, although many of you are there, too. Look me up by my email address: [email protected] if you like!

Liz


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2012)

LIZ LIZ LIZ


----------



## jlh (Aug 24, 2012)

1997 - I remember being sent the link to a forum just for miniature horses, and being able to read the entire forum, all threads and comments at one time. don't post much, but LB is still the homepage on my desktop.

http://wynnsfollymini.myhosting.net/Albums/

http://www.oocities.org/wynnsfollymini/


----------



## REO (Aug 24, 2012)

*How I've MISSED you Liz!!!!!!!*



:wub





I got here Dec of 1999 or 2000, so I've been here 12-13 years.


----------



## Jacki (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm enjoying reading this LB Reunion thread. Thanks to everyone for the updates.

Jacki Loomis

[email protected]


----------



## Kari (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow... I remember when we typed our message in the 'Subject' line and put -nm at the end!


----------



## LindaL (Aug 25, 2012)

Kari...I remember that too...

The forum looked a bit like this...

Thread topic

response

response

response

response


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2012)

The first time I came here, it was to see pictures of a filly I had out of one of my mares, who was bred to a stallion Lyn Jacobs owned. She had been bred before I bought her. I'd emailed photos of the filly to Lyn and she posted them here and told me to check it out... I did, but I didn't understand "what" this place was. It was lost on me at that point


----------



## MBennettp (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm still around, I try to check pretty often to see what is going on but don't post much anymore. I know that the LB family has really helped me through some tough times over the years and without some of their help, I would have lost Legacy when she was orphaned.

Of course I always have to see if I can possibly get a Mingus fix occasionally, gosh I love that horse.

I was given my first shetland in 1957 and got my first miniatures in 1978.

I've met some wonderful people on here over the years and a few that were negative and sarcastic. The good ones have been far more than the negative ones.

I don't have as much time to get on here as I used to but I still keep in touch with a few of the forum members on a regular basis.

I remember how many times this forum has come to a member's aid when needed. That is why I still feel like this is an extended family. Like all families, there is always some bickering going on, but when it comes right down to it, there aren't many of us that wouldn't drop everything to help if there was a need and any way possible.


----------



## rockin r (Aug 25, 2012)

I have been a member for 12 years I think. I do still come and lurk, but I do not post much. I see the same ones are still at it! Not my cup of tea to bicker. But I do love reading some of the topics and seeing the pics of everyones pride and joys. And I chat regularly with Forum members. FYI... Dreamer is doing very well. She is 19 yo this year, God Love her!


----------



## Kendra (Aug 25, 2012)

susanne said:


> I loved the AMHA convention in Portland. Jenn and Kendra and I had a rip-roaring time as I gave them a tour of "my" Portland.


We had a great time at the convention, but Susanne's tour was definitely the highlight - I'd been to Portland before, and didn't like the city at all. But Susanne's Portland was a place I'd love to visit again.

As far as how long I've been here ... at least since 1997, as that's when we lost Bunny and I remember posting about it. I was 17.

Another favorite memory ... picking up my Youth Team t-shirt at AMHA Nationals, and being asked, "Are you Kendra from Canada who's friends with Jenn?" by Al B. (I'm still Kendra from Canada who's friends with Jenn, but I'm definitely not a youth anymore ...)



LindaL said:


> Remember how bratty Jenn was way back when?? LOL


She's still a brat. ;-) Only now she's a very successful photographer and mother of two beautiful little girls.


----------



## susanne (Aug 25, 2012)

.

Aww...Mary -- you just made Keith's and my day! Mingus sends you a sweet muzzle kiss! I don't think my family believes me when I say Mingus has friends from around the world, but I think if I ever left the forum (which I never would), someone would come here in person and teach HIM how to post.

.


----------



## tagalong (Aug 27, 2012)

_*staples Liz to the forum* _





I have been on LB forums since 98 or 99.

I remember He Who Must Not Be Named and an assortment of other... _"special"_ ...posters who have come and gone.





I was in the washrack at the 2001 or 2002 AMHA Nationals (was not called Worlds then) and a voice called out - "_is tagalong in there??!" _- as I had said on LB that that was where it would be easist to find me! Two LB members were there and we has some nice visits during that week... they no longer seem to post and at the moment I cannot remember their screen names... but I still do - just not as much as I used to!


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi all. I was Intexas2stay. Now Diamondinmypocket! Its been a long time and I have missed it here. ONLY FOR REFERENCE: I introduced the first secret santa swap. I ended up with MANY several surprises myself that year. Thank You again.


----------

